
3 Effective Ways to Maintain High Energy Levels at Work for Software Engineers - rbanffy
https://dev.to/msscohen/3-effective-ways-to-maintain-high-energy-levels-at-work-for-software-engineers
======
isthispermanent
How did exercise and sleep not make an appearance? Should've been #1 and #2.

